# Seguimento Astronomia 2011



## FRibeiro (3 Jan 2011 às 17:59)

Boas pessoal!
Parece que amanhã vai haver um eclipse parcial do sol na Europa.


Eclipse solar em Portugal dia 4 de Janeiro 

3 de Janeiro, 2011
Dos seis eclipses que poderão ser vistos no nosso planeta em 2011, o primeiro vai ter lugar já na manhã da próxima terça-feira, dia 4 de Janeiro. 
A partir das 6.40 minutos de amanhã a Lua vai tapar parcialmente o Sol, fenómeno que terminará às 11horas.

No pico deste eclipse solar, o Sol ficará coberto entre os 40% e os 60%. 

O eclipse será visível no nosso país, mas será na Escandinávia e da Rússia que poderá ser observado na sua totalidade. Também na África Central e em grande parte da Ásia será possível observar o eclipse. 

Os portugueses poderão observar o eclipse total da Lua - quando a Terra tapar completamente a luz do Sol que ilumina o satélite - entre as 19.22 e 23.22 do dia 15 de Junho.

SOL

http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=8297


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2011 às 21:47)

FRibeiro disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> Parece que amanhã vai haver um eclipse parcial do sol na Europa.



Se o céu estiver limpo, será certamente um nascer do sol diferente.

Não sei é se haverá sol... Pelo menos em Lisboa vai ser difícil. 

Mais informações sobre o eclipse de amanhã:
 Solar eclipse of January 4, 2011


----------



## irpsit (3 Jan 2011 às 22:03)

Hoje há também uma pequena chuva de estrelas, que eu já estou a observar aqui na Islândia (além da aurora esporadicamente). A chuva em si não é muito intensa, no máximo 1-2 meteoros por minuto.

Mas amanhã de manhã o eclipse será o evento mais interessante! Tentem ver!


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2011 às 22:26)

Aqui em Bragança acho que ninguém vai ver o eclipse devido ao céu nublado e à chuva prevista


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2011 às 00:27)

No continente não se vai poder ver o eclipse em lugar nenhum. 

Fica para a próxima.


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2011 às 10:58)

Bom dia, apesar da chuva persistente no país, através do satélite foi possível observar o decorrer do eclipse solar!

Na incapacidade de colocar o filme do sat24, deixo aqui dois slides com 15min de diferença onde se pode observar a região de penumbra, no leste europeu. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2011 às 12:51)

*O primeiro eclipse de 2011*



> O primeiro eclipse parcial do Sol deste ano ocorreu esta manhã e pode ser observado na Europa, África Central e grande parte da Ásia. Por cá, as nuvens atrapalharam a visibilidade do fenómeno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noticia: Visão


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jan 2011 às 08:38)

Interessante imagem do eclipse de ontem, com a Estação Espacial na fotografia também!






http://legault.perso.sfr.fr/eclipse110104_solar_transit.html


----------



## Teles (5 Jan 2011 às 16:04)

Mais uma foto do eclipse :




http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap110102.html


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2011 às 17:31)

Uma excelente galeria com fotos do eclipse.

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/01/the_first_solar_eclipse_of_201.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2011 às 11:40)

Bom dia!

No passado dia 25 de Abril, pus-me a olhar oara o céu e reparei num ponto muito luminoso, no entanto não piscava. Fui pegar na minha amostra de telescópio e estive bastante tempo para localizá-lo e focá-lo ao máximo. Quando vi que era o meu planeta preferido... Saturno! Consegui identificá-lo com uma lente que aproxima 75x, e depois mudei para uma de 150x, no entanto, ficava muito pequeno para poder fotografar
Passados uns minutos lembrei-me de Júpiter, olhei um pouco mais para cima e lá estava ele, no entanto não consegui observar com o telescópio pois o ponto de visão era quase 90º. 
Sabem de algum site em que se possa acompanhar as localizações exactas dos astros visiveis à noite para que possa repetir o sucedido?


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2011 às 11:56)

Os meus preferidos:
Site: http://www.heavens-above.com/

Software: http://www.stellarium.org/

Em ambos tens que configurar a tua localização. De Loures aproveita os próximos dias para ver a ISS, tem umas passagens com boa magnitude:
http://www.heavens-above.com/PassSu...at=38.833&lng=-9.167&loc=Loures&alt=23&tz=PWT


----------



## adiabático (28 Abr 2011 às 08:00)

Tenho o Stellarium para iPod Touch, que está disponível gratuitamente na iTunes store. É muito bom, mas há outras aplicações que também dão jeito: o SkyView Free tem a particularidade de se poder calibrar o giroscópio do iPod para que o mapa projectado no ecrã esteja sempre orientado com o céu (dá para introduzir as coordenadas do local onde se está ou permitir ao programa utilizar os serviços de localização; o mapa é sempre apresentado de acordo com a hora e o local). Também tenho o SkyORB 3D e o Distant Suns Lite, ambos com boas bases de dados, e ainda uso um muito simples, Stars. Ainda me ocorre que o Stellarium (e algum dos outros, não sei qual) tem uma função de display nocturno em que os objectos e legendas são apresentados em tons de vermelho, o que permite uma boa visualização à noite sem encandeamento, ideal para servir de guia de "varrimento"


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2011 às 22:19)

Hoje à noite há uma boa passagem da ISS (estação espacial internacional)  praticamente à vertical do Porto (88º) de noroeste para sudeste, com magnitude de -3.5 nesta região, visível entre as 22:33:48 e as 22:38:36
Mais a sul a magnitude é um pouco menor, por exemplo em Lisboa é de -3.0, e num angulo mais inclinado.








*Dados para o Porto:*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2011 às 22:42)

Eu vi eu vi 

Tentei fotografar mas máquina não me obedeceu  raio nas nikons tão complexas são.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2011 às 22:55)

Passou mesmo por cima da minha cabeça  pelas 22h 39m,andava eu a passear o bichinho .


----------



## cargil48 (29 Jun 2011 às 23:07)

E amanhã, dia 30, como será?


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2011 às 23:10)

cargil48 disse:


> E amanhã, dia 30, como será?



Também será visível, mas mais cedo e não tão brilhante, mas ainda assim razoável. Sexta há outra muito boa.


Vê aqui:
http://www.heavens-above.com/

Primeiro indicas a tua localização em:
- select from map or from database or edit manually

Depois vais a:
- 10 day predictions for: ISS


----------



## Teles (29 Jun 2011 às 23:39)

Boas eu consegui fotografar, fica apenas o rasto, por acaso estava muito brilhante


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jun 2011 às 18:30)

A que horas mais ou menos passa hoje? Em Lisboa (não sei se é igual em todos os locais) começa em que constelação (+/-) e acaba em que constelação (+/-)??


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2011 às 18:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A que horas mais ou menos passa hoje? Em Lisboa (não sei se é igual em todos os locais) começa em que constelação (+/-) e acaba em que constelação (+/-)??



Eu expliquei como se via isso 2 posts atrás, mas se há preguiça fica aqui o link para Lisboa:
http://www.heavens-above.com/PassSu...at=38.717&lng=-9.133&loc=Lisboa&alt=56&tz=PWT

Hoje há duas passagens,  mais fracas (magnitude) que a de ontem, e de Lisboa serão baixas no horizonte. 


Amanhã é que há outra excelente de -3,4 em Lisboa ou -3.5 em Faro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jun 2011 às 19:07)

Vince disse:


> Eu expliquei como se via isso 2 posts atrás, mas se há preguiça fica aqui o link para Lisboa:



Eu vi, mas acho que vi foi outra coisa, aparecia um mapa e eu tinha de colocar o ícone na minha localização e depois dizia as informações relativas à localização-ISS. 

Desculpe, e obrigado

PS: Se alguém perceber muito de astronomia, e que me queira tirar umas dúvidas, adicione-me por favor: dududuartesousa@hotmail.com


----------



## cargil48 (30 Jun 2011 às 22:06)

Bem, eu vi hoje e nitidamente, só o que me espantou foi a trajectória! Seria quase um W-E (portanto de Oeste para Leste), aí mais ou menos a uns 45º/50º acima do horizonte e comigo virado para N. Vi nitidamente (junto com meu filho que já a viu N vezes) até desaparecer na linha de edifícios a E. Ponto de observação: Porto.


----------



## cargil48 (30 Jun 2011 às 22:28)

E obrigado pelo link, muito útil.


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2011 às 23:23)

> *Sunrise on the Moon*
> 
> On June 10, 2011, NASA's Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter angled its orbit 65° to the west, allowing the spacecraft's cameras to capture a dramatic sunrise view of the moon's Tycho crater.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jul 2011 às 22:30)

Eu vi passar a estaçao a pouco mais de 10 minutos..Um objecto muito brilhante..lol


----------



## Teles (1 Jul 2011 às 23:13)

Ora aqui está ela hoje:


----------



## FRibeiro (2 Jul 2011 às 00:54)

Hoje também eu consegui ver! 
Realmente um objecto bem brilhante a passear pelo céu...Passava bem por um ovni x) no entanto lentinho lol

Já tenho visto satélites, mas a ISS supera no brilho! Vale apena ver numa próxima


----------



## CptRena (2 Jul 2011 às 15:55)

No brilho (magnitude) a ISS fica muitas vezes atrás dos Iridium flares, atingindo algumas vezes, estes últimos, -8.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jul 2011 às 22:59)

Boas.

Pessoal, digam-me uma coisa, as horas que aparecem aqui já estão na hora portuguesa ou temos de adicionar uma hora para ficar no nosso horário?


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2011 às 01:11)

CptRena disse:


> No brilho (magnitude) a ISS fica muitas vezes atrás dos Iridium flares, atingindo algumas vezes, estes últimos, -8.



Sim, os flares dos satélites Iridum são mais espectaculares, mas também mais difíceis de apanhar. Duram apenas uns instantes e ao contrário da ISS, são muito localizados, por exemplo um flare pode ver-se em Lisboa e já não se ver na Amadora, embora haja imensos satélite Iridum para entreter toda a gente. 
Para ver os flares convêm já ter algum treino de observação do céu, saber exactamente para onde olhar no instante em que ocorre, e claro, ter o relógio impecávelmente certo. No mesmo site podemos ver as previsões dos flares, e para estes flares é mesmo importante fornecer a localização com a melhor precisão possível.






Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Pessoal, digam-me uma coisa, as horas que aparecem aqui já estão na hora portuguesa ou temos de adicionar uma hora para ficar no nosso horário?



Se puseste correctamente a tua localização é a hora portuguesa (continente), no site diz logo acima dessa tabela "Local Time: Portuguese Summer Time (GMT + 1:00) "


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2011 às 01:11)

Teles disse:


> Boas eu consegui fotografar, fica apenas o rasto, por acaso estava muito brilhante








Teles disse:


> Ora aqui está ela hoje:





Excelentes


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2011 às 18:26)

Boas

Na segunda-feira passou algo depois das 23h? Eu estava em Quarteira, e reparei que algo passara no céu, não tinha muito brilho, mas passava bem alto, parecia que fazia SE-NW. Já ontem, passava das 23h também, vi também algo, mas com muito pouco brilho, e só vi por breves segundos. Desta vez parecia que fazia NW-SE.


----------



## CptRena (7 Jul 2011 às 02:16)

Iridium Flares para a Quarteira

05 Jul 	03:17:16 	-4 	19° 	297° (WNW) 	23.8 km (W) 	-7 	Iridium 95
05 Jul 	23:17:55 	-7 	29° 	57° (ENE) 	7.1 km (W) 	-7 	Iridium 22

http://www.heavens-above.com/iridiu...0&loc=Home&TZ=PWT&Date=40728.9646666667&Dur=1


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2011 às 20:59)

Acabei de ver a maior estrela cadente da minha vida  durou uns 5 segundos, pelas 20:56. 
Foi a norte de Este para Oeste, uma "fireball" a desfazer-se.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Ago 2011 às 21:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acabei de ver a maior estrela cadente da minha vida  durou uns 5 segundos, pelas 20:56.
> Foi a norte de Este para Oeste, uma "fireball" a desfazer-se.



Também vi... fiquei .

Espectacular.... mesmo.


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2011 às 21:14)

Pelo twitter mais pessoas reportam que viram, Figueira da Foz, etc.
Infelizmente eu estava dentro de casa...


----------



## ecobcg (17 Ago 2011 às 22:20)

Noite interessante para observar o céu, de facto! 

Num breve período de observação, nos últimos 20 minutos, deu para ver uma pequena estrela cadente, um iridium flare , e mais uns quantos objectos a deambular em várias direcções (satélites, julgo eu), com fraca luminosidade, mas o suficiente para os seguir no céu. E alguns aviões, claro... Pena a lua já estar a nascer, vai dificultar a observação a partir de agora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2011 às 18:53)

> Entre Setembro e Outubro, a NASA prevê que um satélite com mais de 20 anos atinja a terra
> 
> Desconhece-se exactamente o local, mas sabe-se que os restos mortais do Upper Atmosphere Research Satellite (UARS) vão desintegrar-se e cair na superfície da terra entre os meses de Setembro e Outubro.
> 
> ...



Sábado


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Set 2011 às 00:51)

Bom, se olharem neste momento para a Lua, poderão observar Marte ao seu lado, simplesmente lindo.


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2011 às 23:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

Ui! Acabei de ver não sei se uma estrela, se um meteoro se o que raio que tenha sido em direcção a Norte, tendo desaparecido ainda no céu. Estava por acaso à janela virado a Norte quando vi um reflexo a piscar nas nuvens, flashs esses que cobriam o horizonte todo e logo à partida pensei tratar-se de trovoada...mas nesta altura?  Depois é que reparei mais em cima que vinha algo muito brilhante e bastante perto 

Por aqui sigo com 22.3ºC.


----------



## bisnaga33 (27 Set 2011 às 23:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*

pessoal avistei um relampado e respetivo sob lisboa


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2011 às 23:44)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*



bisnaga33 disse:


> pessoal avistei um relampado e respetivo sob lisboa



Não foi um relâmpago rapaz, lê o que escrevi em cima!


----------



## bisnaga33 (27 Set 2011 às 23:47)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*



Geiras disse:


> Não foi um relâmpago rapaz, lê o que escrevi em cima!



então o que era? so sei que tb fez barulho...


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2011 às 23:49)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*



bisnaga33 disse:


> então o que era? so sei que tb fez barulho...



Barulho? Eu cá não ouvi nada


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2011 às 23:56)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*



bisnaga33 disse:


> então o que era? so sei que tb fez barulho...



O barulho ouviste na altura do flash ? Ou decorreu algum tempo, mais ou menos quanto ?


----------



## bisnaga33 (28 Set 2011 às 00:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*



Vince disse:


> O barulho ouviste na altura do flash ? Ou decorreu algum tempo, mais ou menos quanto ?



boas noites,o barulho foi 3 a 4 minutos depois


----------



## Geiras (28 Set 2011 às 00:24)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011*



bisnaga33 disse:


> boas noites,o barulho foi 3 a 4 minutos depois



Então ouviste "trovoada" a mais de 60km de distancia?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Set 2011 às 01:37)

Evento também assistido por uma colega minha que chegou ao pé de mim quase com o coração aos saltos.
Évora


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Set 2011 às 01:41)

Alias, terão sido dois em quadrantes diferentes.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2011 às 02:09)

Temos vários relatos credíveis duma _fireball_ que ocorreu por volta das 23:23/23:24, a questão do barulho é muito interessante (e já tenho 2 testemunhos diferentes e credíveis, embora o tempo decorrido varie entre os 2m e os 3m) porque demonstra que a explosão do meteoro na atmosfera ocorreu em altitude mas bastante próxima da região onde foi ouvida (Lisboa/Península de Setúbal).


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2011 às 20:50)

Aqui em casa à janela disseram-me que viram uma possível fireball como a da semana passada, a explodir junto à lua, também não a vi. Alguém mais atento aos céus?


----------



## Happy (5 Out 2011 às 21:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui em casa à janela disseram-me que viram uma possível fireball como a da semana passada, a explodir junto à lua, também não a vi. Alguém mais atento aos céus?



Boas noites, 

Um colega meu ainda à pouco sensivelmente por essa hora diz que também viu aqui em Portimão..Mas barulho nada..


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2011 às 23:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui em casa à janela disseram-me que viram uma possível fireball como a da semana passada, a explodir junto à lua, também não a vi. Alguém mais atento aos céus?



Eu vi. Foi por volta das 20:50.
Não teve nada a ver com a fireball. Tratou-se de um enorme meteoro que parecia querer atingir a superficie terrestre. Viu-se perfeitamente toda a sua desintegração. Foi o maior que vi até hoje!


----------



## Teles (6 Out 2011 às 00:39)

Acabei de fotografar um pequeno meteoro:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Out 2011 às 19:17)

AnDré disse:


> Eu vi. Foi por volta das 20:50.
> Não teve nada a ver com a fireball. Tratou-se de um enorme meteoro que parecia querer atingir a superficie terrestre. Viu-se perfeitamente toda a sua desintegração. Foi o maior que vi até hoje!



Hoje, um colega da minha turma, que mora algures à volta de Montachique diz que também o viu


----------



## godzila (6 Out 2011 às 19:55)

Eu também vi, juntamente com outras duas pessoas que se encontravam ao pé de mim.
O fenómeno durou cerca de 2 ou 3 segundos, durante este tempo o meteoro foi ficando cada vez mas incandescente até se desintegrar em 5 ou 6 fragmentos de tom alaranjado cujo brilho desvaneceu rapidamente.
Aparentemente do ponto onde eu me encontrava o objecto entrou na atmosfera um pouco a baixo da lua ligeiramente para o lado esquerdo observando agora num mapa celeste daquele momento eu diria que foi mais ou menos a 20º de elevação e a 10º á direita do sul.
Foi de facto o fenómeno maior que eu vi dentro deste género.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2011 às 00:04)

Gostaria de saber se ouviram algum barulho semelhante a uma explosão quando viram o "meteorito" ...


----------



## godzila (7 Out 2011 às 08:50)

não ouvi nada mesmo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2011 às 09:04)

Gerofil disse:


> Gostaria de saber se ouviram algum barulho semelhante a uma explosão quando viram o "meteorito" ...



Também não ouvi nada.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2011 às 13:54)

Pois, mas aqui por Estremoz toda a gente ouviu na altura um enorme estrondo. Eu estava em casa e ouvi, tendo ido à janela ver o que tinha ocorrido. Tinha a sensação de ter ouvido um som semelhante ao que aconteceu no último grande sismo sentido em Portugal, nomeadamente pela sua duração (5 segundos).

_"Os habitantes de Rio de Moinhos, freguesia do Concelho de Borba, terão visto rasgar os céus, uma bola de fogo com uma cauda, vulgarmente chamada de estrela cadente. *O “estrondo”, foi como se de uma explosão numa pedreira tivesse acontecido*, segundo nos confessou uma funcionária da Junta de Freguesia, contatada telefonicamente pelo EcosOnline. O ruído provocado pela queda, foi igualmente sentido em Estremoz e nas localidades limítrofes."_

*ACTUALIZAÇÃO*

_"Segundo informações do Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa, veiculadas pelo Centro de Ciência Viva de Estremoz, o fenómeno foi observado em várias zonas do país, como Lisboa, Leiria, Tomar ou Tavira, como aliás pudemos comprovar pela informação recebida pelos nossos leitores. Terá sido visível uma bola de fogo, durante bastante tempo a deslocar-se no firmamento, sendo referida como tendo o tamanho da Lua. Segundo o relato de um habitante de Evoramonte o barulho parecia o de uma explosão, que ocorreu de maneira “seca”.
Baseado nos relatos que foram recolhidos, o Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa, está a tentar identificar a trajetória seguida, já que se coloca a hipótese deste meteoro, não ter chegado a atingir o solo, mas ter-se desintegrado antes, nessa explosão que foi ouvida. O professor Rui Gonçalves do Departamento de Física do Instituto Politécnico de Tomar, em comentário que efetuou, o qual o EcosOnline agradece, esclarece que o fenómeno terá sido também observado no sul de Espanha, tal como o relata a imprensa local. Em função da análise dos relatos efetuados, determinou-se que o Meteoro, possuia uma trajetória, oeste-este, pelo que poderá ter caído em Espanha, caso tenha sobrevivido à entrada n atmosfera.
Quando foi visível na zona de Évora, de onde provêm a maioria dos relatos recebidos, deveria encontrar-se a 50km de altitude e possuir uma velocidade de 7 km/s. O som ouvido minutos após o avistamento, corresponde ao estampido sónico, característico de objectos com velocidade supersonicas, como é o caso presente."_

Jornal Ecos


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2011 às 14:31)

*Una bola de fuego atravesó el cielo de Huelva la noche del miércoles*

Desde diferentes puntos de la geografía onubense, ciudadanos contemplaron atónitos cómo una bola de fuego atravesó el cielo de Huelva. El acontecimiento tuvo lugar el pasado miércoles, sobre las 21:48. Se trata de una roca que al impactar contra la atmósfera terrestre a gran velocidad (varios cientos de miles de kilómetros por hora) se fue desintegrando originando este curioso y llamativo fenómeno al que los astrónomos denominan bólido. 
La bola de fuego se pudo ver en lugares como Huelva, Salamanca, Sevilla y Toledo. Su paso fue registrado por los sistemas de detección con los que opera el profesor de la Universidad de Huelva, José María Madiedo, que son capaces de detectar cualquier fragmento procedente del espacio que impacte contra la atmósfera de nuestro planeta, "incluso si estos son tan pequeños como un grano de arena, determinando incluso su composición química", asegura el astrónomo. 
Estos bólidos o bolas de fuego, que se producen cuando un fragmento de un cometa o de un asteroide impactan contra la atmósfera de la Tierra, pueden dar lugar a meteoritos si los fragmentos de roca que los generan no se desintegran completamente en la atmósfera y llegan a alcanzar el suelo. No obstante, según Madiedo, todo apunta a que en este caso la desintegración del meteoro fue completa. El profesor de la UHU y miembro de la Red Española de Investigación de Bólidos explica que aún se están recopilando datos de distintos observatorios del país para poder confirmarlo, pero todo señala que "el fragmento pudo terminar desintegrándose sobre algún punto de la sierra de Huelva, sur de Badajoz o sur de Portugal". 

huelvainformacion.es

*Sistemas para el estudio de meteoroides y sus cuerpos progenitores (LINK):*

http://www.meteoroides.net/


----------



## PDias (7 Out 2011 às 14:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Pois, mas aqui por Estremoz toda a gente ouviu na altura um enorme estrondo. Eu estava em casa e ouvi, tendo ido à janela ver o que tinha ocorrido. Tinha a sensação de ter ouvido um som semelhante ao que aconteceu no último grande sismo sentido em Portugal, nomeadamente pela sua duração (5 segundos).
> 
> _"Os habitantes de Rio de Moinhos, freguesia do Concelho de Borba, terão visto rasgar os céus, uma bola de fogo com uma cauda, vulgarmente chamada de estrela cadente. *O “estrondo”, foi como se de uma explosão numa pedreira tivesse acontecido*, segundo nos confessou uma funcionária da Junta de Freguesia, contatada telefonicamente pelo EcosOnline. O ruído provocado pela queda, foi igualmente sentido em Estremoz e nas localidades limítrofes."_
> 
> Jornal Ecos



Boa tarde,

desta vez não vi nem ouvi nada, da outra vez no final de Setembro não vi mas ouvi um grande estrondo e a sensação foi exactamente a mesma como tu disseste, a seguir ao estrondo inicial seguiu-se durante uns 5 segundos aqule ribombar que me fez lembrar esse tal sismo. Vamos a ver se sábado há mais?


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2011 às 15:48)

Confirmo que foram muitas pessoas, desde Estremoz até ao Alandroal, também ouviram o referido barulho, estando dentro de casa; quase todos pensaram que se tratava de um sismo.


----------



## Teles (12 Out 2011 às 21:53)

Hoje é noite de lua cheia e está bem linda como se pode constatar nesta foto tirada à minutos:


----------



## Teles (12 Out 2011 às 21:55)

Por baixa da lua ligeiramente à esquerda pode se ver um astro bem luminoso que é Júpiter:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Out 2011 às 23:02)

Pois é Teles, já tinha reparado que Júpiter estava "bem perto" da Lua, e amanhã estará "muito mais" ainda, boas fotos


----------



## tozequio (13 Out 2011 às 22:16)

Vi agora mesmo um belo meteoro, com uma intensidade de luz bem superior às Dracónidas do último fim de semana, numa direcção Norte-Sul, quase no zénite


----------



## Brunomc (16 Out 2011 às 20:16)

*Fragmentos do cometa vão voltar à Terra daqui aos 12 mil anos*

Os fragmentos do famoso cometa Elenin vão passar esta noite à distância mínima do nosso planeta. Mas os astrônomos provavelmente não vão poder ver nada no seu lugar. Depois de passar pelo periélio, o ponto da órbita mais próximo ao Sol, o objeto espacial despedaçou-se em inúmeros fragmentos, mal vistos mesmo através do telescópio mais detalhado.

“Os colegas têm dificuldades significativas na busca do cometa, é provável que ele tenha desaparecido completamente”, - diz Don Yeomans, diretor do programa NASA pelo controle dos objetos que se aproximam da Terra (Near Earth Object Program).

Os restos do cometa voltarão à Terra daqui aos 12 mil anos.

*Fonte :* http://portuguese.ruvr.ru/2011/10/16/58825842.html


----------



## NDG (19 Out 2011 às 00:43)

Olá a Todos!

Venho me apresentar, chamo-me Nelson sou da zona de Tomar/Santarém e espero aprender muito aqui bem como expor todo o que sei... 

Cumprimentos NG


----------



## Teles (20 Out 2011 às 01:22)

A lua que acabou de nascer:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2011 às 19:01)

Teles disse:


> A lua que acabou de nascer:



Que bonito A "linha" não está bem definida, será por efeito de montanhas que por estarem mais altas recebem luminosidade mais cedo que as zonas mais baixas?


----------



## Teles (21 Out 2011 às 02:39)

Tirada esta noite


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2011 às 12:53)

*Rasto do cometa Halley ilumina o céu este sábado*


> Este fim de semana a Terra vai ser novamente o observatório perfeito para a chuva de meteoritos que atravessará a atmosfera. A chuva anual de Orionidas vai poder ser vista durante a madrugada de sábado, 22 de Outubro. Pelo céu vão passar cerca de 15 meteoros por hora.
> 
> "Apesar de esta não ser a maior chuva de meteoros do ano, vale definitivamente a pena acordar para o ver", diz Bill Cooke da NASA. O fenómeno resulta da passagem da Terra pelos detritos do Cometa Halley, o que acontece todos os anos em Outubro, atingindo o seu pico no dia 22.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Nov 2011 às 23:39)

*Registo de ocorrência*

*Fenómeno:* Estrela cadente

Descrição

Local – A partir dos 45º de altitude na esfera celeste, na direcção oeste, a partir do centro de Estremoz
Duração – 1 segundo
Data/Hora – Hoje, às 23h15 (mais alguns segundos)
Cor – amarela
Luminosidade: triplo da maior estrela no céu
Rasto – Não perceptível
Som – Não
Estado do tempo – céu limpo

Observações: é preciso estar no sítio certo, à hora certa e voltado para o sítio certo …


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2011 às 18:24)

Tirada há minutos:


----------



## Brunomc (6 Dez 2011 às 17:13)

*NASA confirma primeiro planeta em “zona habitável”*

A missão Kepler descobriu o primeiro planeta posicionado na chamada “zona habitável” em torno de uma estrela. O Kepler 22b como é conhecido, é uma Super-Terra, ou seja, tem um tamanho 2.4 vezes superior ao da Terra. A 600 anos-luz de distância, este planeta tem uma órbita de 290 dias e é aquecido por uma estrela muito semelhante ao nosso Sol. Os cientistas esperam em breve confirmar a existência de água na sua superfície. A missão Kepler já anteriormente sugeria a existência de 54 candidatos a planetas em “zonas habitáveis”, mas este é o primeiro a ser confirmado. Muito em breve deverão ser anunciados mais alguns planetas e com um diâmetro semelhante ao da Terra.

Fonte : http://pcguia.sapo.pt/2011/12/06/nasa-confirma-primeiro-planeta-em-“zona-habitavel”/


----------



## Brunomc (14 Dez 2011 às 21:19)

*"Chuva de estrelas” mais potente do ano alcança esta noite o seu máximo esplendor *



> A chuva de meteoros Gemínidas, a mais potente do ano, vai alcançar esta madrugada a sua máxima atividade, podendo ser avistada até sexta-feira a partir de quase todos os lugares da Terra.
> 
> A chuva de estrelas baseia-se naquilo a que vulgarmente chamamos estrelas cadentes e que são restos deixados pelos cometas na sua órbita em volta do Sol em locais que a Terra atravessa periodicamente.
> 
> ...



*Fonte : *http://noticias.sapo.pt/internacional/artigo/chuva-de-estrelas-mais-potente-d_1876.html


----------



## Iceberg (20 Dez 2011 às 22:23)

Descobertos os dois mais pequenos planetas fora do Sistema Solar

Publicado hoje às 21:39 - TSF

Astrónomos descobriram os dois mais pequenos planetas fora do Sistema Solar, com dimensões semelhantes à Terra e a orbitar uma estrela parecida com o Sol, revela hoje a revista científica Nature, citada pelas agências internacionais.
O método de precisão usado permitiu à sonda norte-americana Kepler, da NASA, detetar os pequenos exoplanetas [planetas fora do sistema solar], que orbitam uma estrela batizada como Kepler 20. 

O diâmetro de um dos pequenos planetas ultrapassa pouco mais (três por cento) o da Terra e o do outro é ligeiramente mais pequeno (três por cento) que o do 'planeta azul'.

Bem mais próximos da sua estrela do que a Terra do Sol, os dois novos exoplanetas percorrem a sua órbita em menos de uma semana ou um mês. São rochosos como a Terra, mas as suas temperaturas à superfície são demasiado elevadas para permitir vida.

O sistema extra-solar da estrela Kepler 20, situado a mil anos-luz da Terra, inclui mais três planetas, maiores, com tamanho similar ao de Neptuno.

De acordo com os astrónomos, apenas três exoplanetas se encontram em «zona habitável», onde a água pode ser detetada em estado líquido e, desta forma, a vida ser possível: Kepler 22, a cerca de 600 anos-luz da Terra, e Gliese 581d e HD 85512b, a dezenas de anos-luz do 'planeta azul'.

Lançada em março de 2009, a sonda Kepler tem por missão observar mais de cem mil estrelas semelhantes ao Sol, visando a deteção de planetas-irmãos da Terra suscetíveis de acolher vida.

O aparelho já descobriu 28 exoplanetas e recenseou 3.326 «planetas candidatos», que continuam por confirmar por outros métodos.


----------



## meko60 (21 Dez 2011 às 12:42)

Bom dia a todos.

Estamos a sensivelmente 17h do comêço do Inverno.O solstício vai ocorrer na próxima madrugada ás 05:30h,a partir de amanhã os dias voltarão a "crescer".A palavra solstício,(do latim Solstitium)quer dizer que o Sol devia estar estacionário,ao atingir a sua mais alta ou mais baixa posição no céu.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2011 às 11:10)

Tirada há instantes.

É possível observar algumas manchas solares.


----------



## irpsit (22 Dez 2011 às 21:18)

Espantoso cometa visivel agora no hemisfério Sul.

Duvido que seja visivel de Portugal.
Visivel na constelação de Escorpião, com a cauda a apontar para sul.
Os relatos vêm da Austrália.

Depois do McNaught em 2007, este é outro soberbo cometa, e que ninguém tinha previsto. Só foi descoberto há uns dias atrás!

O nome é LoveJoy e mais informação em www.spaceweather.com


----------



## Teles (22 Dez 2011 às 23:28)

É realmente soberbo este cometa foi uma grande surpresa


----------



## Teles (22 Dez 2011 às 23:34)

Segundo se percebe assim ás primeiras parece um cometa de cauda dupla como  mostram estas fotos tiradas no Brasil:




Fonte:
http://nevoeiro.org/blog/?p=740


----------



## Teles (26 Dez 2011 às 21:45)

Boas , como as noites de inverno são das melhores para tirar fotografar astros , hoje aproveitei para tirar algumas fotos que aqui deixo reportadas:
A lua em quarto crescente com uma exposição.




A lua com outra exposição.




Júpiter com algumas luas.




Vénus.




Tentativa de fotografar a grande nuvem de Orion.




As plêiades.


----------



## meko60 (26 Dez 2011 às 22:30)

Boa noite a todos!

Aqui está a foto possível da Lua e de Vénus, com o equipamento que possuo,tirada à pouco mais de 4h. Parabéns às do Teles!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mas como este Natal me ofereceram 1 livro sobre fotografia,espero que daqui a uns tempos as fotos saiam melhores,apesar do equipamento ser o mesmo.eh!eh!


----------



## Teles (26 Dez 2011 às 23:08)

Mais uma foto do espectacular cometa Lvejoy que infelizmente só poderá ser visto no hemisfério sul:




Podem ser vistas mais fotos do cometa aqui neste site:
http://www.luisargerich.com/lovejoy/h1a13dfca#hb21e2e0


----------



## Pixie (17 Fev 2012 às 20:22)

Acabei de ver um pequeno meteoro, de este para oeste...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Fev 2012 às 21:08)

Pixie disse:


> Acabei de ver um pequeno meteoro, de este para oeste...



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/astronomia/astronomia-ciencias-espaciais-2012-a-6276.html


----------

